# How does one use fluted nails?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

I have different lengths- 1", 2", etc. I understand these are made of hardened steel. Does this mean one can simply hammer away into a concrete slab? Predrilling nesessary? man, if not, I cant imagine slamming a 3 lb mallet onto these nails and someone not gettiing hurt........

Im hoping to use these to secure a steel L bracket into garage slab floor.......


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep---using a non hardened hammer like a masons hammer or 2 pound maul---drive them in--wear a leather glove and goggles.

Most people use Tapcon screws for a job like that----or a 22 cal. stud gun---

Those are best used to nail in a board --so the wood holds the nail straight---


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK, now, can this fluted nail crack the concrete?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure can. What is this angle suppost to do for you?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Your better off using Tapcons.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

The advice to use tapcons or a plug & screw should be heeded.

I have only used the masonry nails in green concrete and if they were the cat's arsch, tapcons and what not would not exist.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Using the right load a Ram set will go right through the angle and the concrete in one shot.
But I agree long larger Tap Cons will work fine.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Sure can. What is this angle suppost to do for you?


Thaks, people. The angle is supposed to support a garage post in case a car accedentally "bumps" into the post. Quite a force. 

tap cons are good, its just such a pain to pre drill. I tried with hammer drill, and drill bit is soooo stubborn to cut. I will probably abandon fluted idea....


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Whenever I drill in concrete, I have a spray bottle of water and I keep the hole wet. I'll take every advantage I can get.


----------

